# !

## Dimidroll

2007              "Zadarma".  
    ,     .  
   : 
  - z 
 - z 
  : 
: 519-200 
   :  http://zadarma.com/

----------


## V00D00People

> 2007              "Zadarma".  
>     ,     .  
>    : 
>   - z 
>  - z 
>   : 
> : 519-200 
>    :  http://zadarma.com/

  
 ...:(

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

,       ,   ...
   PlanetSky,        ,   GPRS-. 
     ,    ... :)
        ,    ...  ... :)

----------


## V00D00People

> ,       ,   ...
>    PlanetSky,        ,   GPRS-. 
>      ,    ... :)
>         ,    ...  ... :)

          ?
 ?

----------


## Dimidroll

.
         ..   8-.

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ?
>  ?

   - .
    .   ... 
 - .    ya.ru   500    .      ( )        120-130.
       "". 
     .       ~120 ,       -          - 240 +     -.

----------


## Def

> ,     .

  http://zadarma.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=126
...  ...     ;)

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ...  ...     ;)

        ?
   ,    ""     ,      "".
      - ... 
  !   !!! :)   :) 
        -     ....   ,    ,          .

----------


## V00D00People

> ?
>    ,    ""     ,      "".
>       - ... 
>   !   !!! :)   :) 
>         -     ....   ,    ,          .

    . 
           2.40  !
        ,    ! 
       ,  :)

----------


## Def

> ?

  ,  .(  ) 
 ,     .

----------


## Dimidroll

50%,     1  1.5   ,       .

----------


## V00D00People

> 50%,     1  1.5   ,       .

   ,       :)

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> 50%,     1  1.5   ,       .

        ,   3,5 .... :) 
     ,      .

----------


## Ihor

> ,       :)

----------


## Dimidroll

,  .     .

----------


## Dimidrol

? 
"³    -    -  90  .            ,         . 
  i  ,    . 
   : 8(094) 555-0-555. 
          ,   . (,           50 ,       ZADARMA    50 ).
" 
 : www.zadarma.com

----------


## RAMM

?     .)

----------


## rust

skype

----------


## RAMM

> skype

         .

----------


## rust

*RAMM*,   

> .

       ?

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,  
>      ?

   ,  .        .
           .

----------


## rust

> ,  .        .
>            .

           ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

    ZADARMA      ,    
 .

----------


## rust

...
 -  ..

----------


## Ihor

> ?

          ,

----------


## rust

...

----------


## Ihor

> ...

  ?:)

----------


## rust

,

----------


## Ihor

> ,

    ...        :)

----------


## rust

> ...        :)

      ,          ...

----------


## Ihor

> ,          ...

       ,       !:)

----------


## Dimidrol

?     !    ?        :) 
     ,        //     .
      ,               .

----------


## admin

*rust*,   .
,      ` (        ,  ""     ,          ).
,         !        ,     .    ,    ()      ,    .           ,  `   /   , ,           .
,      -   ,       ,     ,    ?

----------

" ?",  " ?" 
   "  ?",  "   ?" 
 , ?

----------


## Dimidrol

,       ,         " "   ,    .

----------


## admin

,  ,        !

----------


## Dimidrol

"  " :)
   ?  ?
        .           33 ,  ,   :)

----------


## admin

,      UMC,   ,   ,    .

----------


## Dimidrol

-.
                  ?      ,           .

----------

